# Muse



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you like the UK band Muse? 
If so, what are your favorite songs of theirs?
Have you ever been to one of their concerts?
Have you even heard of them? (if not, you should do so now)

Favorite songs: Hysteria, Falling Away with You, Map of the Problematique, Feeling Good, Time is Running Out, Stockholm Syndrome, and pretty much all of Origin of Symmetry (particularly Citizen Erased).

I've also noticed that most people I know who like Muse are Intuitives. Why is that?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I stumbled upon them a few months back. Pretty great band. 
Here's my favorite songs so far. Nothing extensive, but from what I've heard so far.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Do you like the UK band Muse? * I like their first two albums and early b-sides.
*Have you ever been to one of their concerts? * three. showbiz tour, origin of symmetry tour and at a festival in 2004.
*Have you even heard of them?* :S
*Favorite songs: * agitated (first muse song I heard), cave, hate this and.., screenager, twin, ashamed.

Top right of my avatar has the orange New Born postcard visible


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw them with U2 around this time last year. One of the most amazing shows I've ever witnessed. Gaahhhh so good.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

thewaffle said:


> Do you like the UK band Muse?
> If so, what are your favorite songs of theirs?
> Have you ever been to one of their concerts?
> Have you even heard of them? (if not, you should do so now)
> ...


My friend introduced me to Muse like 6 months ago. I feel in love with absolution. I heard the inspirations from Rachmaninoff when I heard "Ruled by secrecy." I haven't been able to stop listening to them since. SO MANY RACH INSPIRED SONGS!!!!!!!!! Matt Bellamy is genius.

Ruled by secrecy
butterflies and hurricanes
space dementia
take a bow
are some of my favs...


----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

Do I like Muse? They're the best band EVER. Period.
Favorite songs: New Born, Citizen Erased, Resistance, Deadstar, Falling Away With You, Blackout, Butterflies and Hurricanes, Invincible...I could go on forever.
Have I been to one of their concerts? Ha! I wish! :sad:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Thread bump! 

@Thrifty Walrus brought this to my attention a couple days ago. :crying: Muse: 'This Will Be The Last Time We Play Origin Of Symmetry Songs' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Muse are a good band - some good crunching metal guitar histrionics, some nice melodies and a nod to classical music...plus throw in some New World Order conspiracy stuff...and some cool looking videos. Live shows are meant to be good as well


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

So sad what this band has become.

I was part of the original fan group, when Showbiz and Hullballoo were considered amazing releases. This band went from new-age prog alternative to glam pop. Showbiz will always be my favorite album. I feel that Muse's last great concert was in 2002. After that, the music changed into something which didn't define Muse.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Back in my schooldays, I think I was 13 or 14 I saw them on Kerrang playing 'Plug in baby' and became hooked with that song. I don't have any of their albums but I do really enjoy their music.

I saw them in 2007/8 and their performance really blew me away. Matt (vocals) played grand piano through a few of the songs and his playing was purely breathtaking. Really good live show, they performed well and my favorite song added to plug in baby has to be 'feeling good'. They totally aced it live


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll just thank you for your optimism. 

2006 had some good BHAR concerts, but I'll never forget the Hullabaloo days.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

@Alexz

I think that part of the appeal of Muse is that they have become more 'pop' and accessible. I always had considered them Radiohead-lite but since RH have disappeared up their own backsides by forgetting that people actually like songs and melodies Muse are there collecting the spoils


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

I never understood the RH comparison to Muse. Its Brit indie rock. Thats how they started out. Muse surpassed RH in so many ways and was once an awesome band. I will never accept this pop crap they've become.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

They're my favourite band. I've seen them four times and I've even left the country to see them. AND I have their autographs 











These are my two fav songs. They are *UH MAZE IN*.

Sorry, I can be quite the fangirl sometimes...


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I just met the best INFP on the forum.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alexz said:


> I think I just met the best INFP on the forum.



.......:shocked:roud:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Alexz said:


> So sad what this band has become.
> 
> I was part of the original fan group, when Showbiz and Hullballoo were considered amazing releases. This band went from new-age prog alternative to glam pop. Showbiz will always be my favorite album. I feel that Muse's last great concert was in 2002. After that, the music changed into something which didn't define Muse.


Yes of course, because apocalypse please is glam pop. stockholm syndrome is glam pop, butterflies, take a bow, invincible, knights, united states of eurasia and exogenesis are all such huge, glam pop hits. If anything they've become MORE Muse over the years.

Why can't people like you just be happy for their success, instead of hating that now everyone knows about your little indie undiscovered band? Now Matt isn't ripping off rach or rage or jeff buckley anymore, he's writing original songs that are what they all want to perform.

edit: and I may not have been a fan during their first couple releases but I have been a fan since 2002/3 ish so it's not like I'm just a casual fan. And I didn't mean to pick you out personally, there are a couple others that this is directed at but the multi quote thing I couldn't figure out :S


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Muse is a great band no matter if u just discovered them or have been a fan from the beginning now moving on

Fav songs


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Yes of course, because apocalypse please is glam pop. stockholm syndrome is glam pop, butterflies, take a bow, invincible, knights, united states of eurasia and exogenesis are all such huge, glam pop hits.


Correct. Very insightful. :3



Thrifty Walrus said:


> Why can't people like you just be happy for their success, instead of hating that now everyone knows about your little indie undiscovered band? Now Matt isn't ripping off rach or rage or jeff buckley anymore, he's writing original songs that are what they all want to perform.


Presumptuous garbage. /golf clap

I loved Muse when they were popular. OOS made them into mainstream gods of new-age alternative.




Thrifty Walrus said:


> edit: and I may not have been a fan during their first couple releases but I have been a fan since 2002/3 ish so it's not like I'm just a casual fan. And I didn't mean to pick you out personally, there are a couple others that this is directed at but the multi quote thing I couldn't figure out :S


Please, just sit down and listen to your Undisclosed Desires single. 

Once the Resistance came out, Muse just became what new age U2 is.  



For the fans who know whats good:









MonieJ said:


> Muse is a great band no matter if u just discovered them or have been a fan from the beginning now moving on


Least you didn't post TR songs. /hug


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88 (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like this song by Muse:


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Citizen Erased, Futurism, Fury, Take A Bow, Feeling Good, The Small Print and Assassin (Grand Omega Bosses Edit) make my body do confusing and delightful things. :blushed: I haven't been able to see them live, but hopefully that'll change next time they go on tour in the US.


----------



## kbishness (Apr 14, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE Muse. Been a long time fan. My favorite songs have to be "Endlessly" and "Unintended". 

But I tend to listen to Supermassive Black Hole a lot.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

kbishness said:


> Absolutely LOVE Muse. Been a long time fan. My favorite songs have to be "Endlessly" and "Unintended".
> 
> But I tend to listen to Supermassive Black Hole a lot.


@[email protected]

I love you. 

No one ever loves Unintended. :'(


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

My favorite songs are almost all on their Absolution album.


----------



## JavaGypsy (Jan 19, 2010)

love them and all their albums.... I have never been to a concert but have watched lots of live videos, they know how to bring it...

Favorite tune - especially while driving - Knights Of Cydonia


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you like the UK band Muse? YES, love there music!
If so, what are your favorite songs of theirs? Every freaking song every made by them, although I love Sing for absolution and unintended the most! 
Have you ever been to one of their concerts?No but if i ever get a chance i will be there! 
Have you even heard of them? Hell yes, did a report on them in highschool xD


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you like the UK band Muse? Yes
If so, what are your favorite songs of theirs? Starlight is my favorite. Others include Time is Running Out, Map of the Problematique, Knights of Cydonia, Supermassive Black Hole, Uprising, Plug In Baby
Have you ever been to one of their concerts? Yes, went last year 
Have you even heard of them? Yes


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you like the UK band Muse? *Yes - they're on my favorites list; I have most of their albums*
If so, what are your favorite songs of theirs? *I haven't actively listened to any music at all in quite a while - i actually can't remember*
Have you ever been to one of their concerts? *No*
Have you even heard of them? *No.*


----------

